# Best 5.1 system for $1,000



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

hello people. 

First post ON this forum and ive heard amazing feedback about this site when researching for your HTS. Simple question, looking for a high quality 5.1 for a grand (preferably not huge bulky setup).
From what I've read thus far the SVS speaker package for $1000 is a steal? However, the speakers look huge and Ive never heard of that brand. Any ideas or recommendations for how to spend 1k wisely?

Many Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS Makes excellent speakers and subwoofers. A big reason you are probably not familiar is that SVS is Internet Direct. However, their wares have been professionally reviewed by many publications. Check out Ecoustics.com for reviews. Just enter SVS in the Search Bar. I would also look at Hsu Research.

In terms of size, as they say, there is no replacment for displacement. Smaller speakers just cannot provide the full sound that larger speakers do. Many small satellite/subwoofer packages sacrifice midrange information to provide the tiny footprint it offers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Hsu research has a nice compact surround sound pack that is supposed to be really nice. Also look into energy speakers. I have a couple sat's and my father has a complete surround system also. I highly recommend them.


----------



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

good color. that being said, do you recommend any comp's to the SVS 5.1 package at 1k? My only drawback is the large center speaker (it stands 7x20) somewhat hard to hide if your flatscreen isnt mounted, and apparently for a 10inch sub the thing is massive.

thanks again


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't see a complete 5.1 system (fronts, center, surrounds and subwoofer) from SVS for $1000.


----------



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

you may actually be right here. they off fronts, center and surrounds for $899.
Im waiting back from tech support to see if they offer another package including one of their subs.
They state on the site they are offering 'reduced cost subwoofers' if you purchase one of their speaker packages.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering that too and was assuming that the Subwoofer was not part of the equation. If wrong, than I do agree that there is not an SVS 5.1 Package for under a grand that I am aware of. However, I have not been on their Website for some time and perhaps there is a special sale going on.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. I highly recommend the SVS's. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

All right. I'm not entirely sure what you are asking.

Are you asking if SVS is a good company? It is.
Are you asking if the sale you found on their site is a good price: It likely is (they are very affordable in general)

Are you asking for other recommendations for 5.1 (that would be with a subwoofer, otherwise it's 5.0)?
Ok. 4x Infinity Primus 162's ($320) plus a center channel ($150) and spend the rest ($500) on a sub or two.


----------



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

to answer Jerry I am looking for a quality 5.1 (yes w/ a sub) in the $1000 range. Is there anything comparable to what I found on SVS website this morning? 
Thus far from SVS, this is the most affordable 5.1 I could find on th site. 
See below from their customer service:

Hi,

Thanks for contacting SVS!

That setup does not include a sub, only the 5.0 speakers listed: two SCS-02(M) speakers, one SCS-02 center and two SSS-02 bipole surround speakers.

Due to the number of combinations possible we now list everything ala carte and you can combine as you wish. You can add a sub to a 5.0 set and during the holidays (through 1/1) take 10% off the sub (normally 5% off). Products have been improved and prices have gone up in the years since the S-series was introduced but this SBS/PB10 5.1 package is still a stunner and better than ever:

Model SBS-02 5.0 set 
(includes 2 SCS-02(M) speakers/ 1 SCS-02 center/ 2 SSS-02 surrounds) 664.00
Model PB10-NSD Sub 450.00
Total $1,114.00 (w/o shipping)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I think that would be an awesome package. The PB 10 is simply an awesome subwoofer that can truthfully compete with subwoofers that cost as much as the entire price of the 5.1 package. It is really that good. If you have never had a true subwoofer capable of meaningful output down to 20 hz, you are in for an awakening.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

For Hsu research the have two packages for well under a grand which is their performance 1 and 2 packages then for just a hair over a grand at 1149 they have their enthusiast 1 package which also looks very nice with great reviews. Energy speakers also has packages in that price range that are very nice


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

And just for a little more info energy speakers have systems starting at 600. Energy-speakers.com


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I can come close.

At Vann's you can get the Mirage speakers
OMD5 front, OMDC1 centre, OMDR surround $750 plus shipping taxes..bla bla

Subs:
In budget - Dayton from Parts Express
a little over - HSU VTF-2 MK 3
Just a little more over - SVS PC12-NSD (bigger then the others but I love mine)


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

If u wanted to travel the road of piecing something together you may want to look on the audiophileliquidators web site


----------



## Stucatz (Jan 3, 2011)

IMO you could probably even upgrade to a 7.1 system for about the same price. I personally just picked up the Yamaha HTR 6030 for $500. It's a 7.1, 3D ready.... all the bells n whistles you'd need for a decent HT setup. Totally up to you. Not a bad deal either way!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want to look at alternatives, you should check out Ascend Acoustics. You can get a set of main speakers using their CBM-170 SE's for ~$700 shipped. There are some decent 10" subs for around $300 that would bring you in at your budget.

I have Ascend mains and an SVS subwoofer. Both companies make quality products and are helpful and easy to do business with. Energy packages are inexpensive and have gotten good reviews, but when you start comparing to SVS or Ascends at the same street price level, their specs aren't as strong.

BTW, my 7.1 setup consists of Ascend CMT-340 SE's for L/C/R, CMT-170 SE's for side surrounds, HTM-200 classics for rear surrounds and a SVS PB12-NSD for the sub.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

So many setup (5.0 or 5.1) is out there on the market.

With that being said, do you want towers or bookshelf type speakers? 
Does size matter?
For entry and not busting the budget, I hear good things about Fluance (http://www.fluance.com/)
Setup for $199 and up (5.0)! Then with the extra "$$" get an HSU sub.

DefTech also has some sweet speakers. HTD (HTD.com), which I owned at one time is also very nice. Ascend, axiom gosh............. so many.


----------

